# Anyone know what sweater this is?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Title pretty much says it all. I know it's a nomis but I can't find any on-line. Any ideas would be awesome or even where I could get one?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Nomis OG Plaid Full-Zip Hooded Sweatshirt - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

looks pretty close to this. might be a good start.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah it's just annoying since I can't find that same color scheme. Thanks for the help though!


----------

